# Drakelow



## Badoosh (Dec 2, 2010)

Debated whether to add another report from here but hopefully will add a few different images from this awesome site.

Visited with Lisa, Timmy & Steve O over both days, although Steve couldn't make the second due to being in Barcelona. I had to go back after the first visit just to take it all in & see other parts we missed. Another trip wouldn't go amiss tho 

Met quite a few peeps from here along the way & a big thanks to Derelict UK for some pointing out a few things. Thanks also to everyone involved from Sub Brit & the tunnel marshalls for 2 fantastic days. Got more than a few funny looks in Ikea Bristol afterwards caked in tunnel dust!

History & further reading here;

http://www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk/
http://www.drakelow.info/tunnels.php

Highly recommend the Drakelow Unerathed book, details of which are here;

http://www.stokes277.freeserve.co.uk/pages/friends4.html


On with the pics...

Our entrance for the visit....Tunnel 4






M.A.P. Drakelow sign in one of the two sub stations





Above ground air shaft to the shadow factory...





....inside the air shaft....looking up





Looking back down the shaft





The huge fan with Timmy about to fly 





One of the Time Offices





Tunnels













Strong Room inside the RGHQ section









Shadow factory canteen









Some of the original fixtures, fittings & signage

















There was some fantastic examples of old grafitti varying in date but here's some of the older stuff













Also came across a few initials carved into the wall, here's one...





Time to leave, thanks for looking.






Wish the organisers the best of luck for the preservation & i will certainly return when it opens!


----------



## nij4829 (Dec 2, 2010)

very well captured, and yes different view - i like


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 2, 2010)

As nice a set of Drakelow pics as I have seen.Intriguing that the bricks in the airshaft have been laid vertically rather than flat,is this usual in air shafts?


----------



## tommo (Dec 2, 2010)

nice to see the small but interesting parts that normally get missed along the way, great report


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad you put these up,and was good to put a face to the name on the 20th.Love the first few airshaft shots also the graff.We saw the drawings in the old stores.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2010)

Fabulous pics, Badoosh...and as others said, it's great seeing some of the other bits not shown. Love the little drawings.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice images, although I have been here so many times, I have never had enough free time to go up on top!!

Need to get my ass up there really!


----------



## Badoosh (Dec 3, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Glad you put these up,and was good to put a face to the name on the 20th.Love the first few airshaft shots also the graff.We saw the drawings in the old stores.



Thanks, it was good to meet you too. The stores drawings were fantastic, missed on first visit but caught on the second.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 3, 2010)

Was not sure about a second thread about the same locaton visit but it was well worth the look, Nice one my man.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Dec 3, 2010)

Some great shots there Badooshy !! 'tis always good to see other peoples 'takes' on things.!! Am even more gutted at not bumping into you now because i missed you twice !! I went back for a second go too and TBH could keep on going back !!! Do you think DP could take another posting on Drakelow as i'm still working thru my pics but have a few LARGE tunnel shots which i haven't seen on here yet !!


----------



## Timmy (Dec 4, 2010)

first off Thanks to the guys that have opened the tunnels for likeminded people to view! 2nd off thanks to Badoosh for sticking my name down with out me even knowing about going  and Steve-o for driving us up


i was taken away by the size of the place and was more than happy to just walk around looking and forgetting to take photos... but some of the ones i took...

some of the damage that has been long in the making due to decay and airsoft





shelving unit rotting out as you do with no use





Bottle art that i picked up from someone off here (credit does go to you sir!) - side note look above "drink" tell me what you think!






 'Pissing' around in the toilets - arf arf! 1st pic





2nd pic





BBC room!





BBC room 2





BBC room 3 







Im sure Badoosh wouldnt mind me tagging my photos on his post as we was in the same group! but top hats off to the bloke for letting me join in!

Fantastic place and thumbs up to the guys that makes it happen!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 4, 2010)

That bottle shot, if I could use that for the paranormal page on the www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk website, I think it would be great!

I will amend the page of Paranormal Activity so there will be a gallery of 'strange happenings' caught by camera!

Let me know if this is OK and I will get your shot on there!

D-UK


----------



## Badoosh (Dec 4, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> Some great shots there Badooshy !! 'tis always good to see other peoples 'takes' on things.!! Am even more gutted at not bumping into you now because i missed you twice !! I went back for a second go too and TBH could keep on going back !!! Do you think DP could take another posting on Drakelow as i'm still working thru my pics but have a few LARGE tunnel shots which i haven't seen on here yet !!




Thanks dude. I reckon we probably bumped into each other at some point without knowing it! Many thanks to yourself for the heads up on this one. Hope you decide to put some images up


----------



## Timmy (Dec 5, 2010)

Derelict-UK said:


> That bottle shot, if I could use that for the paranormal page on the www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk website, I think it would be great!
> 
> I will amend the page of Paranormal Activity so there will be a gallery of 'strange happenings' caught by camera!
> 
> ...




sent a pm after i noted you sent me one... but yes you can use it as stated in the PM


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 5, 2010)

*great post*

Realy impressed,some great shots there 

SK


----------

